# Metal detecting.



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

How many members metal detect? I have been doing it on and off for awhile. My dad was into big time so I kinda just took it up with him. 
Really it is just another reason to get out of the house and enjoy the outdoors. I have found a few intresting things that aren't worth anything but are still neat, old railroad uniform buttons, some coins, tokens. I found this old cabin out on Cedar Mountian in Emery county that was settled up in a rock outcropping under a cliff. I think there might be more there but that is were I found the buttons. 
I been reading alot on the outlaws Matt Warner and Butch Cassidy and getting the itch to get out and do some more detecting. If it would ever dry up.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike, I've been into 'it' a few times and I usually only find coins in my back yard that have fallen out of my pockets for some reason or another. 
Actually...I did a little research on some 'holdings' of Porter Rockwell, he supposedly owned a store/corral/bar/meeting place, whatever--at the Point of the Mountain. And he dabbled a little in being a silversmith. About 12 years ago a found a medallion or coin about the size of an old silver dollar with a small hole in it like it was to be on a chain. Age had destroyed the emblem or symbols that were stamped on it but a jeweler told me it was at least 99% pure silver. I not sure this would have been from Rockwells place, I like to think it was. 
I also found a few nails and weird shapes of metal, possibly from stirrups or bridle _bits_. Pretty cool find...now if I could just locate the thing again... :|
All in all, I mostly find old cans that aren't worth a hill of beans. I did however find a perfect condition Folgers can and a box of blasting caps while metal detecting.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah most the stuff I have found isn't worth the time it took to find money wise. But the history of it is what makes it worth it. My dad has found 3 morgan silver dollars and a pair gold teeth.
I have been trying to find a token from Matt Warners saloons that he had in Green River and Carbonville. They are supposed to be worth somewhere in the $5k range.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I have not been in some time, but have had great experiences doing the whole treasure hunting thing. That said I have had the best success at the beach finding rings and jewelry, not to mention lots of pocket change. 8) 

Still I did not get rich doing it. It was just fun going to the beach or ghost towns and exploring, and having the illusion that I could have the next big discovery. :lol:

You never know? It's like a big Easter egg hunt.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I havent done any for a couple years. I used to do a lot of it. I have found a lot of neat stuff and some real old coins. I need to get the detector out and do it again.


----------



## Chloecray (Jul 19, 2013)

I use a metal gold detector and search old abandoned home steads,crop fields,public parks and beaches in hopes of uncovering some long lost piece of the past. For me it's not about the gold,silver and other riches....it's about the rush I get when I uncover something that has been lost for years and knowing that I am holding something that at one time was held by the people who helped form this great nation...whether it be a lost piece of military history or a personal item of a man or woman who remembers what it was like when you had to actually had to put effort into day to day living.


----------

